# Any ideas would be greatly appreciated



## pure (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm catering a sit down meal for 230 people and they've decided they want gravy on their tables. We serve each plate to them. Any ideas on gravy boats, bowls, etc...? My concerns are- keeping the gravy hot, cost of whatever I find, mess on the tables. Thank you


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

How many servers you using for the 230? And how many ppl per table?

More than 1 solution here, but I would keep your gravy boats to the pourable type, and not large, then just have the servers make their rounds and swap them out with hot ones from the kitchen.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)




----------

